
Will Time-Travel Ever Be Invented? - gotocake
https://www.askamathematician.com/2019/03/q-will-time-travel-ever-be-invented/
======
clouddrover
Sure. I'm slowly travelling into the future right now.

~~~
zunzun
My time machine works, though not instantly - it takes approximately 60
seconds to travel one minute into the future.

------
PhilWright
Goings backwards in time will never be invented. Proof? On D-Day there are no
stands full of spectators or drones in the sky recording everything. Q.E.D

~~~
mindcrime
_Proof? On D-Day there are no ..._

Does not hold. Time travel might be invented _after_ the cloaking device!

 _no [...] drones in the sky recording everything._

Are you sure about that?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foo_fighter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foo_fighter)

